# A Golden pup could use some help.



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

Cassie is adorable, I will make a donation via Paypal. Does her surgery need to be done within a certain time to ensure no damage to the eye?


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks so very much !!

Let me send your question onto GRAPE' s Coordinator to see if she knows anymore on this.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

NapaValleyGolden said:


> Cassie is adorable, I will make a donation via Paypal. Does her surgery need to be done within a certain time to ensure no damage to the eye?


 
Here is the response I got back....



> Rob, The surgery should be done sooner than later as it is quite uncomfortable to Cassie--- I liken it to having a contact lens stuck in the corner of your eye-- it is tearing and she is clearly bothered by it--


 
May be others on this board know more about this condition as well. 

I would definately say that the sooner the surgery the better for the pup.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Some puppies will grow out of this. I had a male puppy with this and, after consultation with a specialist, they decided that he was a likely candidate to outgrow the problem. To prevent irritation to his eye, they placed a staple in the skin underneath his eye when he was about 5 weeks old. He was checked weekly and when he was around 11 weeks of age, the staple was no longer needed.

The surgery, if necessary, is relatively simple and she should have a good recovery, poor baby.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

She is so adorable!!!! Praying she has a simple surgery and great recovery as well as a loving home.

I was about ready to write I can't believe a breeder would surrender a puppy for such a small issue. Scratch that: I lost my head! You'd think nothing would surprise me any more after ten years in rescue!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She is just adorable. I will look to see if I have alittle extra to help. Hopefully it will not leave any damage. Is there a vet college near there that might be able to do a reduced cost surgery?


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

I am flat broke for another two weeks, but I will post this on my blog and see if some people will donate.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Where is the paypal link?


----------



## Susan6953 (Jun 9, 2008)

So the breeder sells all the other pups in the litter then expects other people to pay for the surgery this one needs? Unbelievable!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Bogey's Mom said:


> Where is the paypal link?


 
The only paypal link for GRAPE Rescue that I know of is on the application page (Paypal Link below) ... However this one is preset to $25.00 

I will ask if we have another paypay link somewhere that is not preset. Does any of you know if once you are in paypal can you change the amount to send even if it looks like it is preset? I do not have a paypal account and have never used one.

https://www.paypal.com/us/cgi-bin/w...248354cf50881e4ea372b2a42d76305e03018dc2a2bc7


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

This is what I found out about the paypal link above....



> Rob--- People can change the amount but it has to be in $25.00 increments---- they can send it through the mail as well if that is easier-- thanks, Annette


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks, Rob.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cassie*

Cassie is a precious, beautiful little angel!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Breeder*



Susan6953 said:


> So the breeder sells all the other pups in the litter then expects other people to pay for the surgery this one needs? Unbelievable!


*In my opinion, this is a very irresponsible breeder.*

I'm with CFGRR, we have taken in young goldens that people have bought from breeders and as the pup got older it was discovered that they needed extensive and costly hip surgery. CFGRR has taken in two young Goldens within the last year, had the required surgery done at CFGRR's expense, then adopted them into loving permanent homes.


----------



## Susan6953 (Jun 9, 2008)

I can understand a breeder not having the money down the road to pay for surgery for a puppy that seemed normal when it was sold but it seems like this breeder could take some of the money he/she is getting right now for the other puppies in the litter and use it to pay for surgery on this pup.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

I agree, lousy breeder who is probably patting himself or herself on the back for doing the right thing by not 1. killing it because she was defective, 2. giving it to a rescue so someone can help it. Ppl can severely suck.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Our Munchkin-Samoyed*

Many, many, years ago we adopted our Munchkin, A Samoyed, from a pet rescue. Munchkin was probably from a backyard breeder.

Nevertheless, our vet said that Munchkin had the worst set of hips he had ever seen, and we had FHO surgery for her, and she lived happily ever after.


----------



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

I donated via PayPal by logging into Paypal, selecting send money and putting in G.R.A.P.E.'s email address. This can be done for any amount and there is an option for a message where I indicated the $$ was for Cassie. Very easy.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

NapaValleyGolden said:


> I donated via PayPal by logging into Paypal, selecting send money and putting in G.R.A.P.E.'s email address. This can be done for any amount and there is an option for a message where I indicated the $$ was for Cassie. Very easy.


 
Thank you so much for the donation as well as the explanation of the paypal usage for those with accounts, that is a big help as well.
:thanks::You_Rock_


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I agree with you totally. I think the breeder's name should be released to the public, and the breeder should be reported to anyone who will listen.




Susan6953 said:


> So the breeder sells all the other pups in the litter then expects other people to pay for the surgery this one needs? Unbelievable!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I am completely apalled by this situation. The "breeder" cannot afford the surgery????? Could s/he not use dollars from the sales of the littermates, at the very least????? I am just sickened by this.

Anyone breeding a litter with 1/2 a brain knows that there are SO many things that can go worng that can be financially challenging. I wonder what this pinhead would have done had her bitch needed a C-section to deliver? 
I tell people who think that breeding is going to be an exercise in "fun and profit" that they should plan on having a couple of grand banked to pay for the myriad of things that can go wrong - and that doesn't mean taking deposits and using those - you just might need to refund them. 

This person is among the lowest of the low in my mind.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I do not know who this breeder is. However GRAPE Rescue is in an area of Pennsylvania that is huge in puppy mills and byb's and it is so difficult for rescues in this area to get so called breeders to turn over older breeder dogs, or pups with problems. They still think of them as property and have no issues taking a dog or pup and going out back to "dispose" of it. If this is one of these kinds of breeders that GRAPE was able to get through to and to give them their "problem" dogs then they will just go back to disposing of them..... Even right now one of GRAPE's other adult Golden dogs up for adoption was able to come from a breeder that was willing not to dispose of her..... http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15084126


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

GRRR!!!!!!!!!!now I am steamed! the breeder cannot afford to do the surgery????!!! as already mentioned what about the other sold puppies?? I have done one entropian surgery and it was no where near 1750.00 --however this was a number of years ago.... I agree this breeder should pack it in!!!!!!!!! poor little puppy.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Was this puppy considered for the procedure Tahnee Mentioned?


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Was this puppy considered for the procedure Tahnee Mentioned?


She must have been already evaluated by a vet hospital, who works with GRAPE, and was not a candidate for this and was given what next steps and costs would be.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Pup needing eye surgery*



Susan6953 said:


> I can understand a breeder not having the money down the road to pay for surgery for a puppy that seemed normal when it was sold but it seems like this breeder could take some of the money he/she is getting right now for the other puppies in the litter and use it to pay for surgery on this pup.


My comment that CFGRR has taken in several dogs that required hip surgery was in reference to poor breeding by breeders in our area.
The dogs hips should have been certified and had it been a reputable breeder, the hips would have been certified.

I think the two Golden pups CFGRR took into rescue and had the surgery done were from the same breeder but different litters.


----------



## Susan6953 (Jun 9, 2008)

Well, one thing is I never thought there was anything I could do for rescue since I'm a novice dog owner but looking at the GRAPE site I see that there are a number of things that can be done to help besides fostering so I am making a donation and then I plan to contact Evergreen Golden Retirever Rescue and ask for an assignment.

Way to go Cassie! Only 6 weeks old and already an inspiration.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Susan6953 said:


> Well, one thing is I never thought there was anything I could do for rescue since I'm a novice dog owner but looking at the GRAPE site I see that there are a number of things that can be done to help besides fostering so I am making a donation and then I plan to contact Evergreen Golden Retirever Rescue and ask for an assignment.
> 
> Way to go Cassie! Only 6 weeks old and already an inspiration.


 
Thank you very much for assisting Cassie! 
I also hope EGRR will have something you can enjoy doing and can help in your own way in making a better life for a Golden in need.


----------



## Susan6953 (Jun 9, 2008)

Be sure to keep us updated on Cassie's progress.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Rob's GRs said:


> I do not know who this breeder is. However GRAPE Rescue is in an area of Pennsylvania that is huge in puppy mills and byb's and it is so difficult for rescues in this area to get so called breeders to turn over older breeder dogs, or pups with problems. They still think of them as property and have no issues taking a dog or pup and going out back to "dispose" of it. If this is one of these kinds of breeders that GRAPE was able to get through to and to give them their "problem" dogs then they will just go back to disposing of them..... Even right now one of GRAPE's other adult Golden dogs up for adoption was able to come from a breeder that was willing not to dispose of her..... http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15084126


I adopted a Puppy Mill Mom almost three years ago through CFGRR. Fortunately the breeder took her to a rural shelter instead of disposing of her as so many of them do. When she was spayed, the Vet found a C-section scar on her, which he felt the breeder probably did by himself.
My golden girl was in extremely poor health-stage 3 Heartworm, her uterus and ovaries were infected, overall her health was very poor. She was not socialized-she was terrified of everything and everyone. It took a lot of love, time, and patience but today she is a sweet gentle loving girl with a full zest for life!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Breeders name being released*



hotel4dogs said:


> I agree with you totally. I think the breeder's name should be released to the public, and the breeder should be reported to anyone who will listen.


I AGREE 100% with you about releasing the Breeder's name-CFGRR felt the same way about the two pups we took in from an area Breeder in Wilmington that required hip surgery. People should be made aware of Breeders like this.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Helping a Rescue*



Susan6953 said:


> Well, one thing is I never thought there was anything I could do for rescue since I'm a novice dog owner but looking at the GRAPE site I see that there are a number of things that can be done to help besides fostering so I am making a donation and then I plan to contact Evergreen Golden Retirever Rescue and ask for an assignment.
> 
> Way to go Cassie! Only 6 weeks old and already an inspiration.


Susan6953-There are so many ways you can help a Rescue group-you can help do Fundraising, answer their email messages, return calls to people who contact the Info line, do home visits, pull dogs from shelters, help with transport, etc. 

Once you start, you'll find yourself getting more and more involved!


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

i think maybe trying to post the name (we usually don't know the name of the breeder, the humane shelter contacts us) does pose a problem. if we expose the name it shuts down any communication with the breeder. we had a puppymill breeder that we were working with (instead of them killing the past use dog) and a new rescue member posted info about them somewhere. that's the last we heard from the breeder so who knows what is happening to the dogs now. it's a tough choice of standing by and not saying anything, but rescuing the dogs, or saying something and rallying against breeders and losing any connection in order to save the dogs.

beth, moose and angel


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks to those that have donated to Cassie's cause so far. 

We still have a good ways to go to reach her surgery costs but I did hear Cassie has a consultation appointment on Monday the 30th, so hopefully after that meeting we will have a better idea as to when we can do the surgery.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Susan*

Susan

There is so much to do to help rescue.
There is another Golden ret. rescue
Inland Empire in Seattle, WA. carol tompson there is wonderful.
You might be closer to the other one you mentioned.
*Also please please help us email rescues when you see a dog posted in Golden Ret. Cases here and send them the dogs shelter info.
you wouldn't believe HOW MANY LIVES THAT SAVES!*

*Here are the GR RESCUES IN UNITED STATES:

www.grca-nrc.org*


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Just updating this post about Cassie as well....



> UPDATE ON CASSIE !!!!!!!!! Cassie saw an optomologist this week--- She is still very young to have the required surgery and may in time need to have both eyes corrected--- At this time ,GRAPE has only raised enough money to cover her consultation so we are officially putting her up for adoption as a combined surgery of her eyes and spay may be in her best interest to spare her multiple procedures which the doctor said may be six months away or more--- Cassie needs eye lubricant applied four times a day so her new family must have someone home all day . Adoption applications can be retrieved via our website www.graperescue.com


----------



## Traz (Jan 19, 2009)

Susan6953 said:


> So the breeder sells all the other pups in the litter then expects other people to pay for the surgery this one needs? Unbelievable!


 You must have been reading my mind.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rob*

Rob

So Cassie is up for adoption?

Do they have an idea how much the surgery will cost?

She is SO ADORABLE!!!


----------



## Susan6953 (Jun 9, 2008)

Will the rescue help the adopting family with the cost of the surgery? Maybe by then we can raise the whole amount.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

The funds raised from GRF did pay for Cassies optomologist exam and her eye medications she needed. That was a big help !! Thanks so much !! 

I got the message below from our coordinator;



> The optomologist thinks she may need surgery in both eyes over time but it will be something the new owners doctors will have to make the decision on and it should wait until she is six months -one year to see if it is something she grows into or out of.


Since the optomologist GRAPE consulted is suggesting to now wait and see how Cassie makes out we are not taking anymore funds just for Cassie. Once an approved family has adopted her they could take her for another eye exam as she approaches her age 6 months to see if one or both eye may need done, or if she may have started to grow out of it.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Just an update.....

Cassie was adopted today and is now in a home that will love and care for her needs.


----------



## KCN (Oct 14, 2009)

Aw, Rob, that is great news! So happy for her!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

yahooo! good job!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is great news. So happy for Cassie.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

and her new dad is an optometrist........... fits, doesn't it? 

beth, moose and angel


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Rob's GRs said:


> Just an update.....
> 
> Cassie was adopted today and is now in a home that will love and care for her needs.


========================================================
Merry Christmas Cassie.

Live long and live well.

Merry Christmas.......


.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

That is wonderful!!!! What a lucky girl!


----------



## Susan6953 (Jun 9, 2008)

That's wonderful. Did you tell them about GRF so we can get updates?


----------



## marleysmummy (Jul 11, 2008)

Susan6953 said:


> That's wonderful. Did you tell them about GRF so we can get updates?


That was going to be my question, I would love to hear how she's getting on!

This is such great news, it really makes me happy!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Susan6953 said:


> That's wonderful. Did you tell them about GRF so we can get updates?


I never got to meet the family she went to. The foster mom met them as they were over in New Jersey. If I do ever hear anything I will let everyone know how Cassie is making out.


----------

